# 【NEED HELP】HOW TO deal with Bitmap image printed for full coverage of t-shirt***



## nikiyo (Nov 21, 2014)

I need use a photo image(not vector) as a t-shirt graphic pattern design, and it will print all over the T-shirt. The effect looks like this: http://d3v9w2rcr4yc0o.cloudfront.net/uploads/stream/2014/11/716278/19162017/49bc8fe458d0d23ddab0a87fbd995f39.jpg

But I have some questions: 
1. So how can i do this? I mean just only use one image? Do I get a separate image for the front of the t-shirt, back, and sleeves? since the print its from a different angle on the sleeves for example. How to do it in software? just cover t-shirt blank mockup? Does image need to be separation color processing in software? 
2. Which printing way is most effective?
3. Have any size requirements for the image when all cover t-shirt?
4. Someone said if use a print all over the t-shirt, then my design the print on top of the t-shirt pattern? What's this means? I'm not very clearly about it. 

In adiition, If I want a color fading effect, starting darker from the bottom,like this: http://d3v9w2rcr4yc0o.cloudfront.net/uploads/stream/2014/11/716278/19160708/472543_mrp_in_l.jpg
It's a tie-dye fabric or can be designed in software? 

How to deal with bitmap image printed for full coverage of t-shirt?

Really Urgent. Hope you can help me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

1st image could be all over sublimation

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNBfiJH5E7o

the second one color fading effect, I don't know the process name even more if it is 100% coton garment.


----------

